# Songs for Labor



## MermaidMom

and please dont suggest push it by the mamas and the papas  im looking for songs that are empowering and motivating. so far my favorite one i found was halo by beyonce... i want that playing LOUD when baby is crowning:happydance:


----------



## sam#3

i had music channels on in the backgoround of #2 but with #3 the other 2 were watching peppa pig kids programme on tv so i birthed to that!! I would say anything that makes you feel happy to release those endorphins would be great :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

I love that you gave birth to Peppa!!!

I had loads on my iPod. All sorts from The Smiths to Michael Buble and Marvin Gaye! Just get loads together and you can go with the mood!


----------



## indigo_fairy

I agree, any songs that make YOU feel good and empowered! People differ so much in tastes in music, mine is ranging from The Beatles to Metallica to Eva Cassidy.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I hadn't chosen any music, the MW put a mellow radio station on and I would find that boring normally but enjoyed it in labour, Ruby was born to Duffy's Warwick Avenue.


----------



## murmur

indigo_fairy said:


> I agree, any songs that make YOU feel good and empowered! People differ so much in tastes in music, mine is ranging from The Beatles to Metallica to Eva Cassidy.

I love the idea of Metallica being on your music list! I told OH that I was thinking of adding "Back in Black" by AC/DC to my list -he just smirked.


----------



## chuck

There was no music I could say I really waned so when I was labouring (I was in our front room) I had a film on instead.

We all have a film that calms us down and we find comforting, the one you put on over and over again. So I asked hubby to put that on in the background - not that i watched any of it but it was nice to have it on .


...it was Apollo 13 -dont ask. I would have given birth to bloody Tom Hanks had I not transferred. LOL


----------



## MermaidMom

haha thats a really good idea ;)


----------



## indigo_fairy

murmur said:


> indigo_fairy said:
> 
> 
> I agree, any songs that make YOU feel good and empowered! People differ so much in tastes in music, mine is ranging from The Beatles to Metallica to Eva Cassidy.
> 
> I love the idea of Metallica being on your music list! I told OH that I was thinking of adding "Back in Black" by AC/DC to my list -he just smirked.Click to expand...

lol yep, got Nothing else matters are on there amongst some others :lol: Get some AC/DC on your list :) if it were down to my DH I'd have some songs that are a little too heavy for me in labour me thinks!


----------



## chuck

The MW's did have a giggle at me having the film on LOL! Gave them something to do I guess while I was doing my thing.


----------



## sam#3

my waters went while i was watching snakes on a plane so i can relate to the film thing!!!!


----------



## SoyLatte

I think I may start tailoring a Pandora Radio station so that I don't have to think about it too hard. Plus then I can access it where ever I am on my iPhone if necessary, should I not be home when the waters go. I can tune in until I'm home safe and sound.


----------



## Nikki_d72

I think anything thast's familiar to you and has good associations would work, really. For a film my fave is Whale Rider, but there's a "death by childbirth" scene at the start (there seems to be in every New Zealand/Maori based film, same with Boy.) so better give that a miss, or skip that bit! Loving the Metallica suggestion! I had all sorts of CD's sorted the last time, not sure if I'll use some again or make everything as different as possible.


----------



## Kess

Talking about films, I've got all of the Yes Minister and Yes Prime Minister episodes to watch. I find them soothing and I'm hoping in early labour I might even be able to laugh at them, so getting a nice endorphin and oxytocin boost. I'm also planning Einaudi's music, as I find it soothing and uplifting and it holds my attention. Maybe Melissa Etheridge and Celine Dion too.


----------



## CMarie

Here's what's on my labor playlist! :flower:

* Enya
* Eddie Vedder
* Sarah McLachlan
* Peaceful Christian music (worship)

Also I have a huge collection of nature sounds CDs on my Ipod as well. My favorite so far has been Amazon Rainforest sounds (rain, birds, etc). DH and I have been listening to this and practicing my breathing/relaxation techniques and I love it! Puts me to sleep too :)


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Go to youtube, type in 'birth laughing' if you havn't seen this vid, it's a french lady, the vid is black and white, and I have watched it loads of times, in the background a song is playing- think it is 'let it grow' ..once you've seen the vid you'll get the connotations..who wouldn't want a birth like that!!


----------



## xxembobxx

Did you all find that you took notice of the music? It's not something I've ever bothered with before.
There was a tv in the delivery suite with my first baby but I was far too preoccupied to take any notice of it. Never understood why they had one there and not in the ward afterwards.
Last labour room had a music player which the MW showed us but we had no music with us. I suppose it does make sense to have something to concentrate on instead of the next pain that's going to come!


----------



## indigo_fairy

Fuchsia1412 said:


> Go to youtube, type in 'birth laughing' if you havn't seen this vid, it's a french lady, the vid is black and white, and I have watched it loads of times, in the background a song is playing- think it is 'let it grow' ..once you've seen the vid you'll get the connotations..who wouldn't want a birth like that!!

I LOVE that vid, it's been one I've watched over and over and always end up :cry: happy tears though! The song is on my labour cd aLOT :cloud9:


----------



## birdiex

indigo_fairy said:


> Fuchsia1412 said:
> 
> 
> Go to youtube, type in 'birth laughing' if you havn't seen this vid, it's a french lady, the vid is black and white, and I have watched it loads of times, in the background a song is playing- think it is 'let it grow' ..once you've seen the vid you'll get the connotations..who wouldn't want a birth like that!!
> 
> I LOVE that vid, it's been one I've watched over and over and always end up :cry: happy tears though! The song is on my labour cd aLOT :cloud9:Click to expand...

Can someone post that here so that I can watch it? Youtube won't let me :growlmad:


----------



## indigo_fairy

I can't work out how to share the vid from youtube, but this has been posted before here and is in this video, it starts @ 3.40min. The others are worth watching too :)

https://www.facetofind.com/video/114330581074-partosfrancia.html#downloading


----------



## birdiex

indigo_fairy said:


> I can't work out how to share the vid from youtube, but this has been posted before here and is in this video, it starts @ 3.40min. The others are worth watching too :)
> 
> https://www.facetofind.com/video/114330581074-partosfrancia.html#downloading

Aww that was a really good video, thanks!


----------



## xSarahM

Eye of the Tiger?
:haha:


----------



## SoyLatte

xSarahM said:


> Eye of the Tiger?
> :haha:

:rofl: I almost choked on my pickle... :haha:


----------

